# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برا جاوبوني بصراحه تامه

## ورده محمديه

* بصراحه تامه* 
*للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
*جاوبوني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ارجو الاجابة بصراحة تااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة

1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 


2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 



3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 



4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 



6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 



7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟ 



8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 



9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 



10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 



11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 



12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 



13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 


14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 



15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ 




16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 




17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 



18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 




19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 



20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 



21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟ 




22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل 

23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى

----------


## ورده محمديه

الله الله في الردود الزينه 
تراني مشتركه جديده وشجعوني
انتظر ردودكم على احر من الجمر

----------


## سحابة نور

1.نعم


2.لدي لكن من نظرتي الشخصية بدون تجارب


3.طبعا


4.أبي


6.نعم في بعض الحالات او أغلبها


7.أحيانا


8.ليس دائما


9.أحيانا اذا كان الامر يستدعي ذلك


10.اغلب الوقت


11.نادرا


12.طبعا..دائما


13.نعم


14.نعم..طبعا


15.ليش في الكثير من الاشياء قد اوافقهم بعض الآراء


16.نعم


17.نعم


18.نعم طبعا...بمجهودها وسعيها لنيل مبتغاها


19. 90%


20.لا


21.لا


22.خلوق
متفهم
كريم


32. _


مشكورة على الاسئلة الجميلة 
سوري على التقصير :amuse: 

تحياتي

----------


## عنيده

> * بصراحه تامه* 
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته*  
> 
> ...



*يسلموو و اتمنى رديت بصووره حلوووه* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> * بصراحه تامه* 
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركااااااتة ..* 
> ...



*بحمد من الله أنهيت إجاااباتي ..*
*عسى أن أكون قد وفيت ..*
*شااااكرة جهودك أوخية ..*
*وربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عااافيه ..*
*لا عدمناااااااااااااك ..*
*تحياااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ورد البنفسج

> * بصراحه تامه* 
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ...



 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة أختي عالموضوع الكوووول :cool:

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورين جميعا على تفاعلكم بالموضوع

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> 1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 
> 
> يس يس نعم اجيد الطبخ
> 2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
>  ماعندي خلفيه للتربيه بس حاطه في بالي كيف اربي
> احب اكون صديقه لهم قبل مااكون ام لهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> 



يسلموااا

----------


## hope

*بسم الله نبدأ* 

*1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟* 
*شويات*  

*2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟* 
*لا* 


*3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟* 
*نعم* 


*4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟* 
*بصراااحه* 
*مااقدر اختار* 
*الأثنين غاليين* 
*وكل واحد له دور في حياتي*
*لذا الوالد والوالده مـعاً* 

 


*6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟* 
*نعم* 
*وبدون شك* 


*7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟* 
*نعم*  


*8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟* 
*نعم* 


*9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟* 
*كثيراً* 


*10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟* 
*نعم* 
*والمصيبه ادا عرفت* 


*11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟* 
*دائماً* 


*12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد* 
*ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟*  
*لا*
*العائله بس*  


*13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟* 
*امم بعض الشي*  

*14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟* 
*ومن منا لايؤمن به ؟* 


*15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟* 
*أفكورس*  



*16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟* 
*لا* 



*17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك* 
*في المدرسه .. لا والله مو رااضيه*  


*18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟* 
*نعم* 



*19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟*  
*98%* 


*20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟* 
*لا* 


*21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟*
*والله ماجربت بس مااتخيل استاانس* 




*22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل* 
*مافيه صفات معينه*  
*اهم شي يكون ولد ناس ومتربي* 
*23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى*
*أختي الصغيره .. أسيرة شوق* 




*ورده محمديه ,,* 

*مشكوره على الأسئله ,,الي اسميها مقابله هع* 
*يعطيك العافيه* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## حياتي ألوان

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 





> *1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟*




*كان يا ما كان اني كنت أعرف أطبخ.* 




> *2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟*




*نعم , لكني ادري اني مثل جان جاك راسواللي كان يقول:* 
*" قبل أن أتزوج كان عندي ست نظريات في تربية الأطفال*
*أما الآن فعندي ستة أطفال ليس معي لهم نظريات "*  
** 

*




3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 



* 
*لا*  


*




4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 



* 
*ما أدري صراحة , إلى الآن ما أعرف الإجابة ..* 
*




6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟



*
*يعني إذا ما قضت عليه بتأثر فيه لا محالة.*  






> *7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟*





*نعم وبشدة , لأني مريت بهذي المرحلة.* 

*




8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟



*  
*لا على ما أظن.* 




> *9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟*





*نعم , للأسف الشديد.* 




> *10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟*





*نعم , بكثرة بعد.* 


*




11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟



*
*لا , على ما أتصور.*  






> *12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد* 
> *ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟*





*نعم* 


*




13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 



* 
*انا الآن أمر بمرحلة زهايمر قاسي جداً , النسيان وباء هذي الأيام,* 
*الله يعين الجميع.* 





> *14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟*





*نعم, بدون ما ننسى قاعدة " الأمر بين الأمرين "* 

*15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟*  
*انا ما اناصر التحرر لكني اطالب بان تعطى المرأة حقوقها الشرعية الإسلامية بدون ما تتدخل الأعراف والتقاليد وتأخذ من حقوقها , المرأة أنصفها الإسلام بعد الجاهلية ورجعت التقاليد عشان تظلمها وتعيشها بجاهلية ثانية.* 


*




16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟



* 
*كيف يعني صورة خاصة ؟* 
*ع العموم أكيد أحب أكون معهم وصرت أقدر أكثر وجودي معهم* 
*وأحاول أستمتع بهذي اللحظات قدر الإمكان.*  



*




17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 



* 
*علامات المدرسة مو راضية فيها تماماً لكن بالجامعة* 
*فأعتقد اني أخذت درجات أكثر من مستوى تعبي بكثيييير.* 


*18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟*  
*ممكن ليه لا , لكن الأهم انها ما تخسر ذاتها في الحياة الاجتماعية والعائلية.* 


*




19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 



* 
*حالياً بين 50 % والـ 80 % عقبال ما ترتفع النسبة.* 






> *20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟*





*لا , تقريباً.* 

*




21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟



* 
*لا , ما أعرف أسافر بدونهم.*  







> *22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل*





*ما هو موجود خلاص* 



> *23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى*




*إلى الآن ما تعرفت ولا أحد عرفني ,* 
*لكن إن شاء الله كل البنات يكونون قريبات من قلبي.*

*شكراً على الموضوع الحلو.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جميعا ولا عدمتكمـ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين_ 

_دمتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ بحفظ الباري ورعايته ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

1/ايه مرررره
2/لا
3/احيانا
4/ماما
5/اكيد
6/ ايه
7/احيانا
8/احيانا
9/ايه
10/ايه مرررره بعد
11/نعم 
12/ لا
13/اكيد والحمدلله
14/لا
15/احيانا
16/ابصراحه لا
17/نعم
18/80%
19/لا
20/بصراحه لا
21/مافيه صفات معينه بس واعي بمسؤليه الزواج
22/ اقرب شخص الى قلبي في المنتدى هي احلى ورده محمديه
مشكوررررررررررررررره قليوه الموضوع مرررررره حلو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده محمديه
					

 بصراحه تامه 



*



> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..* 
> 
> 
> ...




* أختي العزيزة وردة محمدية*
*يعطيك العافية على الطرح المرن والحيوي*
*استمتعت أثناء قراءتي فيه...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

الف شكر للأختين 
دمعه طفله يتيمه
دمعه على السطور
على الأجوبه 
منورين ولا عدمت هالطله الحلوه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

الله يهدك على هذه الاسئله 0
يمكن انت ماتجدين الطبخ وتحبين المكياج0

----------


## ورده محمديه

ههههههههههههه

شواطى شوق 

 لأكن بالنسبه لي اجيد الاثنين 
لا عدمتك

----------


## شمعة الوادي

* بصراحه تامه* 
*للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
*جاوبوني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو الاجابة بصراحة تااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة

1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 

نعم
2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 

نعم

3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 

نعم ويكون ناعم

4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 


امي شخص عزيز على قلبي واجد
6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 


اي اكيد مايبلاها كلام
7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟ 

احيانا على حسب الحالة النفسية

8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 


نعم                               

9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 


بعض الاوقات اهتم برايهم 
10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 

نعم

11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 
نعم


12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 

نعم لكن اغلب الاوقات استمع مع اهلي اكثر

13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 
نعم وكانت احلى ايام

14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 

نعم ولله الحمد

15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ 

لا


16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 


نعم

17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 

الحمد لله

18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 


نعم

19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 
الحمد لله


20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 


اي اغلبهم يزعجوني
امزح بصراحة اول ماسجلت في المنتدى حبيته واعتبرت الموجودين اهلي

21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟ 

ياريت اسافر وحدي لكن السفر مع الاهل تصير وناسة


22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل 
اهم شي الدين والاخلاق 
23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى
في شخص قريب اللي واجد
وفي صديقات مشاء الله عليهم بس كيف ارسلهم مادري
ودي اكون معهم صداقات حقيقة

مشكورة حبيبتي على طرحك الموضوع الاكثر من الرائع
وحلوة جمعت البناتوان شاء الله بس اكون عند حسن ظنكم
والله يوفق الجميع ياربي

اختي انتين بعد شاركينا الموضوع علشان يصير مرة حليوا
يسلمووووووووووو
تحياتووووووووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكوره خيوه شمعة الوادي على المرور العطر وعلى الأجوبه 
وعلى شأن خاطرك راح اشارككم واجاوب على الاسئله 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 
نعم 
2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
لا
3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 
لا
4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 
ثنينهم بس امي اكثر
6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 
احيانا 
7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟ 
احيانا بس  على حسب الحاله النفسيه 
8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 
لا
9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 
على حسب
10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 
ما اذكر جاني هالشعور من قبل 
11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 
نعم من الحبيب فقط
12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 
لا
13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 
 ما اذكر الا القليل منها 
وبصراحه الحين احس حياتي احلى بوااااااااايد من لما كنت صغيره

14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 
 نعم
15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ 

 لا
16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 
لا

17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك ؟
لا
 بس الحمد لله على كل حال 
18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 
نعم
19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 
ابدا ما عندي ثقه بنفسي 
20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 
الحين لا
21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟ 
قويه اني اطلع الى باب البيت الخارجي لحالي كيف بعد السفر بيكون مستحيل 
(ما أقدر استغني عن اهلي )

22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل 
 ما عندي صفات معينه بس اهم شي يغيرني للأحسن مو الاسوئ و يحبني ......
23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى؟
احبهم كلهم بس الاقرب لقلبي اختي
 دمعه طفله يتيمه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووووووووووو حبيتي على المشاركة
اسمحيلي يعني
يسلمووووووووو على المرور
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا عادي وش دعوه 


خيوه شمعة الوادي

----------


## روائع القصص

[quote=hope;688250]*بسم الله نبدأ*


*1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟* 
*نو* 

*2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟*

* اممممممممم*
*يعني*
 


*3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟* 
*مو لأي مكان* 
*مثلا :مناسبة زيترة ناس كذا* 
 


*4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟*

*ابويي*  




*6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟* 
*عند التفاهم ومعرفة الاسباب* 

*لا ما اعتقد*
 


*7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟* 
*نعم* 
 


*8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟* 
*نعم* 


*9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟* 

*ولا احط في بالي بعد* 

*يعني على قولتهم دخل مني وطلع مني*
 


*10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟* 

*نعم*

 


*11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟*

*امممم اي*
 


*12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد* 
*ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟*  
*لا* 


*13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟* 
*واو يمكن مافي احد عندة ذكريات قدي*
 

*14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟* 
*اكيد* 




*15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟* 

*نعك واكيد*
 



*16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟* 
*نعم*
 



*17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك ؟*







*لا*  





*18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟* 


*نعم*

 



*19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟* 

*100%*

 


*20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟* 


*نعم .. واجد*
*وخصوصا المضايقات الي وصلتني على الايميل*
 


*21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟*
*لا اعتقد مع الاهل احلى*
 




*22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل* 

*طويل ,يموت فيي, يوثق فيني ,متوسط الجسم ,خلوق ,كريم*

*ادري اني طولت في الكلام بس شسوي ما ابغى استغني عن اي صفة*



*اهم شي يكون ولد ناس ومتربي*  *23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى*
 


*ولا احد*

----------


## أُخرىْ

1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟
..لا ..لا..لاأجيد الطبخ أبداً..يعني شي عااادي اعرف مكرونه عاديه, بيض, بطاطس..بس اشياء ثانيه مااعرف وبذلك اعتبر اني فاشله بالطبخ..
2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
نعم..



3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 

 لا..

4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 

 اممم..لكل واحد منهم حب بطريقه مختلفه..يمكن امي محبتها غير لانها أكثر في التعامل معاي بس ابوي له حب مختلف بعد..بس كلهم نفس كمي الحب

6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 

أكــيد..الخيانه لها مسمى اخر وهي نهايه الحياه الزوجيه..


7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟
العزله..ماأخافها..و الظلمه ماأخاف منها ولكن ماأحبها 


8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 

 لا..

9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 

 أحياااناً..مو دايماً

10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 
 لا..


11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 

 لا

12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 


 أحياناً
13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 

 لا..أشياء بسيطه اللي اتذكرها
14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 


 أكـــيد
15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ 

شوي


16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 


 أحياناً

17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 
 الحمد لله..


18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 


 اكيد

19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 

 100 ونصف كمان

20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 
 لا..

21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟
أتمنى أخوض تجربه صعبه لوحدي


22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل
صفات خُلقيه,,ولا خلقيه.. :amuse: 
المهم عاد بقول اربع صفات 2:2
ابيه..بار في اهله..ورزين >...ماأطيق خفة الدم والخرشه في الرجال 
ومتدين,ويكون طويل..مو طويل واااجد يعني اطول من 160>>أكيد ابيه اطول مني ورشيق..هههه يعني مو دبه 

23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى..
الى الان الكل حبايبي..مافيه حد معين

 ....


مشكووره ياقلبو عالموضوع

----------


## جـــــــــوري

[  
1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟
نعم الى حد كبير..

2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
نعم ..ولكن المشكله وقت التعامل معهم تضيع ادرااج الرياح مع الاسف..

3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 

احيانا..على حسب المناسبه والمزااج..

4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 

بصرااحه ..امي (لان بعد الامومه يكون تقدير الام اكثر) هذه وجهة نظري..

6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 

اكيد ..بدون ادنى شك.


7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟
لا بالعكس احيانا اكوون في حاجه لهم..


8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 

مو بس خارجيه اتمنى ان تكوون نابعه من القلب..

9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 
نعم الى حد ما وليس كثيراً..

10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 
نعم .. لكن مع معرفه الاسباب


11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 

نوعاً ما..

12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 


اتمنى ذلك ..ولكن..؟
13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 

لا ليس الكثير..
14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 


نعم وبكل تأكيد..
15.هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟
نعم ولكن ليس بالشكل المتعارف عليه(ان يكون في الحدود المشروعه)


16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 


نعم (اشخااص معينين)..

17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 
عندما كنت في المدرسه(لا)..


18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 


بالتأكيد..

19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 

تقدري تقولي 80% ..

20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 
لا..

21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟
لا السفر مع الجماعه احلى..


22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل
الحمد الله يوجد به الكثير من مااتمنى..

23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى..
هناك الكثيرر..

موضوع رائع خيتو..تسلمي

----------


## looovely

:bigsmile: 



> * بصراحه تامه* 
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> * ايه صح بدون شباب سمعتوا* 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...

----------


## flower

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو الاجابة بصراحة تااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 
أعرف أطبخ بس مو كل شي.
2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
 نعم
3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 
ما احب المكياج,, فعلى حسب المناسبه أذا رايحه عرس لازم باحط.
بس اذا باروح السوق مايحتاج أحط مكياج.
4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 
 اثنينهم نفس المحبة.
6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 
 اكييييييييد
7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟ 
 العزله والظلمه تعني لي الوحده واني ما احب الوحده
8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 
 لا
9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 
 لا
10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 
 نعم,,
11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 
 احيانا
12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 
 لا
13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 
 مو واجد ذكرياتي للاسف  :sad2: 
14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 
 نعم وبقوة
15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ 
 لا
16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 
 مو دائما
17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 
 الحمدلله 
18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 
 نعم
19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 
 ما باقول 100% بس عالاقل 80% اني واثقه بنفسي
20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 
 لا.. لاني عضو جديد
21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟ 
 لا
22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل 
 يكون انسان متدين ويعرف ربه. لان الحياة الزوجيه تكمله للمشوار الحياة فنحتاج الى رفيق يخاف الله ومتدين والحمدلله رب العالمين.

وباقي الحاجات في نظري مي مهمه.
23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى
 عضو جديد,, ما اعرف احد  :sad2: 

يسلمواا عالموضوع,, استمتعت واني اجاوب عالاسئله,

----------


## نُون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو الاجابة بصراحة تااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة
1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 
نعم و لا
نعم <<أشياء بسيطة و لازم أحد خبير جنبي
لا<<مو جيدة بكل شي 
2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
أمم.. لا بأس.
الله يسلم مادة (علم نفس نمو)
معلمتنا التربية على اصولها في الجامعة
3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ 
اممم ..
أي أحب أكون أنيقة من جميع النواحي
4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ 
نفس المحبة.
6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ 
نعم.
الله يحمينا ويحمي الجميع.
7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟ 
أموووت من الظلام.
أما العزلة عادي يمكن.
8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ 
لا لا ..
قاعدتي
عطاء بدون إنتظار الشكر.
9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟ 
على حسب الحالة
الخاص << أحكم فيه مزاجي
العام <<حسب الموقف
10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ 
نعم  :noworry: 
11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ 
احيانا و ليس دائماً.
12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟ 
أحب صديقاتي
بس
مانطق حنك إلا في أنفسنا.
إذا وحدة راحت فيها الباقي يصحونها. :sad2: 
13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟ 
أممم
نعم الكثير واااو ذكرتيني.. :amuse: 
14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 
بكل جزم أؤمن به.
15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ 
ليس في كل شي
على حسب نظرة آدم لحواء
يتحتم الموقف.
16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ 
نعم 
أكره الوحدة
17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك 
نعم .الحمدلله وأتمنى أن أضل كما أنا حتى التخرج (نامي وجلسي) :toung: 
18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ 
نعم
19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ 
100%
20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 
لا .. لأني ما أحب الإحتكاك كثير بأي عضو.
21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟ 
لا لأني أحس بالغربة أكثر :wacko: 
22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل 
 :embarrest: 
إذا جا أقولك صفاته
 :amuse: 
23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى
اممم
أحتفظ به لنقسي 



بصراحة موضوع لووول
شيك و رائع
شكراً جزيلاً لك وللفرفشة الجميلة.
تحياتي..

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 
نعم
2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ نعم

3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟ نعم

4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟ امي

6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟ نعم
7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟ اكيد اخاف من الظلمه
8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟ بالطبع اكيد انني في حاجه الى العطف والحب
9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟
اهتم بالاخرين اكثر من اهتمامي بنفسي  :bigsmile: 
10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟ لا
11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟ نعم

12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد 
ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك)؟ لا
13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة؟ لا
14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟ 
اللهم صلي على محمد واله اكيد اؤمن بالقضاء والقدر
15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟ لا
16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟ نعم
17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك ؟لا

18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟ اكيد

19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟ اني واثقة 80%

20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟ 
 بالطبع لا
21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟ لا
22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل 
 والله الصفات اهم شئ يكون هادئ وطيب ويملك قلبا حساس والحمد لله بتوفيقة حصلت عليها :wink:  :wink: 
23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى؟ اقرب واحد لكي 
الف شكر الك اختي براءة من الحب على الموضوع المميز
 ولا عدمناك

----------


## صدفة البحر

> * بصراحه تامه*
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
>  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛؛
> ...




 يابعد عمررررررررررررري خيوووووه أن شاء كفينا و وفينا على الاجوبة
وعساك على القووووووووة يارب
تمنياتي لكِ بالسعادة دنيا وآخرة
اختك / صدووووووووفة

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

 :rolleyes:  ياساتر من اولها احراج و طرده للشباب..
ان شفت ظل رااااقل حأطعوه حتت..  :wink: 





> 1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟ 
> ايه والحمدلله
> 
> 
> 2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟ 
> شخصيه ,, لأ .. بس خبرات من اللي حولي والقرائات.. ايه..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





يعطيش الف عافيه خيه
على الطرح
دمتي بخير
وبحفط الرحمن

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> * بصراحه تامه* 
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ...



 


*يسلمو ورده محمديه على هالموضوع النايس*

*ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## مجد0

موضوع رائع بس والله ملي خلق أجاوب
تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## نجمه سهيل

1/ هل تجيدين الطبخ؟
أحب الطبخ لكن على المزاج , بس ادا كنت مجبورة لازم اقوم بالواجب على أتم وجة ممكن.

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*1. هل تجيدين الطبخ؟*
*شوي* 

*2. ألديكِ نظريات شخصية حول تربية الأولاد ؟*  
*ايه* 
*3. هل تهتمين بمكياجك عند الخروج من البيت ؟* 
*لاا*  

*4. اعرف انك تحبين والديك لكن من تحبين اكثر اباك ام امك ؟ ؟* 
*أبوي* 

*6. أتعتقدين أن الخيانة الزوجية تقضي على الزواج ؟* 
*اكيد* 

*7. أتخافين العزلة والظلمه ؟*  
*لا* 
*8. أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟* 
*لا* 

*9. أتهتمين كثيراً برأي الآخرين ؟*  
*لا شخص واحد س يهمني رايه والباقي لا* 
*10. أتشعرين أحياناً بأنك مذنبة دون أن تعرفي لماذا بالضبط ؟*  
*لا* 
*11. أتشعرين بحاجة ماسة لأن تحاطين بالعطف ؟* 
*نعم* 

*12. أتحبين أن تكوني ( بين الجماعة ) ممن لا يُستغنى عنهم اقصد* 
*ان تكوني دائما برفقة صديقاتك ( لطق الحنك) ؟*  
*ماحب اكون مع صديقاتي افضل اهلي على الكل* 
*13. هل لديكِ الكثير من ذكريات الطفولة ؟* 
*ايه*  
*14. أتؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ؟*  
*ايه* 
*15. هل أنتِ من نصيرات التحرر النسوي ؟*  

*عادي مايهمني هالشي بالنسبه لمجتمعي* 
*16. أتحبين بصورة خاصة أن تكوني ( مع صديقات ) ؟*  
*لا لان الصراحه جداً مملين* 

*17. هل انت راضيه عن علاماتك بالمدرسه او عن وظيفتك*  
*الحمد لله علاماتي عاليه* 
*18. أتعتقدين أن بامكان المرأة أن تحقق ذاتها في الحياة المهنية ؟*  
*بالتأكيد* 

*19. هل انت واثقه من نفسك 100% او 80% او 50% ؟*  

*100%*
*20. هل يزعجك احد بالمنتديات ؟* 
*لا* 

*21. أتحبين السفر دون مرافق من اهلك؟*  
*لا طبعاً اهم شي بالسفر وجود اهلي* 

*22. اكتبي 3 صفات لعريس المستقبل* 
*كريم*
*فاهم ومتفتح*
*يفهمني* 
*23. من اقرب شخص الى قلبك بالمنتدى*
*بنت خـالي solav*
*****
*يسلمووو ع الموضوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## غسق

يسلموو أختي 
الى عودة بالجابة على الاسئله

----------


## همسة ألم

> * بصراحه تامه* 
> *للبنات فقط بدون احراج ولا زعل الشباب برى* 
> *جاوبوني*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ...





يسلموووووووووووووو خيه موضوع رااائع

----------


## ورده محمديه

ننتظر عودتك غسق
دمتم متواصلين معي

----------

